# Suggestions/Guidance needed for Vetassess Assessment Documents



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Dear All,

This is my first post and we(me and my wife) have made our mind to start our procedure for Subclass 190.

We have the following documents ready with us:


The filled skill assessment form

Statutory Declaration from me for not getting the roles and responsibilities from the company

Statutory Declaration from one senior colleague detailing the roles and responsibilities along with his business card and company ID card photo copy.

Statutory Declaration from ex HR director(who left in dec 2012) about the roles and responsibilities along with his current business card.

All employment documents till date since start of my career in February 2004(appointment letters, promotion&bonus letters, experience letter from previous company, Salary hike letters, certificates for awards received, payslips for last 12 months, Form 16 for last three years) 
Copies of all trainings attended during my professional career.

All education documents{Graduate(Bachelor in Commerce) - Mark Sheets and Degree Certificate, Post Graduate(PGDM in HR) - Mark Sheets and Diploma Certificate, Project Certificate}

*All documents certified by Public Notary on Rs 10 stamp paper*

I have the following questions:


Do I need to opt for the point advice letter from Vetassess to DIAC?

Do I just need to courier the document and wait for communication from Vetassess(I am making payment through credit card)?

Have I missed any document which is required?

Any other suggestions to make the documentation stronger will be helpful.

Regards,


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Forgot to mention the following documents:

Passport Copy
CV/ Resume


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You also need to send them 2 passport photos.

You need to lodge the application online, pay the fee, and then courier the documents to them. You can then check the status of the application online.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> You also need to send them 2 passport photos.
> 
> You need to lodge the application online, pay the fee, and then courier the documents to them. You can then check the status of the application online.


Hi ozbound12, 

Thanks a lot. I am filling the application online now


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Do we need to submit also High School certificates to VETASSESS or is this not required?


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

One quick question:

The reference letters from senior colleagues needs to be on a stamp paper or just on a plain paper along with visiting card certified by the public notary?

Regards,

Shaishav


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Ali,

In India, high school=10th standard. It is not required.

You need to submit 12th standard certificates+Graduate+post graduate(if any)

Regards,

Shaishav



Ali33 said:


> Do we need to submit also High School certificates to VETASSESS or is this not required?


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Shaishav

After reading you post even I am planning to apply on my own. 

Can you suggest if you got clarity regarding the following point -
"reference letters from senior colleagues needs to be on a stamp paper or just on a plain paper along with visiting card certified by the public notary"

Also, if there is anything else tht I need to take care of while applying for VETASSESS.

I am also applying for subclass 190 for my wife, my kid & my mother under ANZSCO 149211 or, 149212.

Thanks a lot for all your help


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Hi Ashish,

I provided everything on a plain paper Only. Not even a single stamp paper. Just made sure that all documents were stamped as Certified True Copy by a public notary.

Send me a private message and I'll send you my contact details for any doubts you may have.

I have already got my PR. Vetassess docs recd - Mar 5th and PR recd July 9th. Did everything myself. No agents..they are just money suckers.

Regards,

Shaishav



ashish1e834 said:


> Hey Shaishav
> 
> After reading you post even I am planning to apply on my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Oh..I replied from my wife's login..Guess she was auto logged in..Didn't realize. 


pallavishri said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I provided everything on a plain paper Only. Not even a single stamp paper. Just made sure that all documents were stamped as Certified True Copy by a public notary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

very funny


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first post and we(me and my wife) have made our mind to start our procedure for Subclass 190.
> 
> ...


Mate me & my wife did not provide any transcripts or individual
Marks memos.......we just provided our My engg OD & consolidated for EA & my wife's bachelor's OD & consolidated for VETASSES. And just last two years tax returns......

We both got +be assessments........not to worry.......what all you have is enough .

Good luck.
Cheers


----------



## menal (May 31, 2015)

*High School Certificates*

Hello,

Are High school certificates required for Assessment in General Skilled Migration (I plan to apply for 189 Skilled Visa from Canada). Or just work and post-secondary education documents sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## chetan5646 (May 30, 2015)

Dear seniors,
I'm new on the forum and joined with a great curiosity. I completed my B.tech.(Mech.Engg.) in 2009. After that I'm working in a small scale enterprise since aug.2009 to till date (exp. 5yr+10mnths). But problem is that i am getting my salary in cash without any deduction of PF/ESI. I can arrange:
1.salary slips,
2.salary certificates
3.my ITR for the last 3years having company's name and before that my earnings was not taxable.
4.offer letter, confirmation letter and experience letter only.
Now the quick questions:
1. Is it sufficient to prove paid employment?
2. How much salary slips are required?
3. Can i give my MD's name on refrence letter as he (all in all) takes care of all the financial and HR activities as i told you above i work in small enterprise.

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## menal (May 31, 2015)

menal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are High school certificates required for Assessment in General Skilled Migration (I plan to apply for 189 Skilled Visa from Canada). Or just work and post-secondary education documents sufficient?
> 
> Thanks


Any advise? Thanks


----------



## muthugovind (Aug 25, 2016)

Dear Pallavishri I would like to get in touch with you. I do not know how to send a private msg here. I am looking to get the documents for vetassess assessment


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

menal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are High school certificates required for Assessment in General Skilled Migration (I plan to apply for 189 Skilled Visa from Canada). Or just work and post-secondary education documents sufficient?
> 
> Thanks


hi,high school certs are not required. I wasn't asked for mine either.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

chetan5646 said:


> Dear seniors,
> I'm new on the forum and joined with a great curiosity. I completed my B.tech.(Mech.Engg.) in 2009. After that I'm working in a small scale enterprise since aug.2009 to till date (exp. 5yr+10mnths). But problem is that i am getting my salary in cash without any deduction of PF/ESI. I can arrange:
> 1.salary slips,
> 2.salary certificates
> ...



1. provide as many salary slips as much as possible. Based on experience, vetassess want to verify that you have received paid employments. most recent salary slip is quite a must, I was asked for that. you can also provide income tax records for the previous years.

2. MD's name is ok but you might need to supplement it with an organization chart. I doubt you can acquire such highly confidential document. therefore you need to provide a statutory declaration.


----------

